# Go Pro



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

im assuming a few of you have a Go Pro, ive recently purchased one, here is a quick vid of my kid on his go kart, im not impressed with the angle of vision, the kart looks rounded and yet he`s going straight and doesn't look right.... is there a way to remove the fish eye view???

as a small request, if you have an account could you please leave a comment on you tube saying how great the boy is, (he wants to be famous) :lol:

and hopefully the reply to my question here :thumb:

ty in advance :thumb:


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

Snail said:


> as a small request, if you have an account could you please leave a comment on you tube saying how great the boy is, (he wants to be famous) :lol:
> GoPro 5 Karting - YouTube


ignore that, lol I forgot the video imbeds itself to the post, not acting like a link anymore :wall::lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So you put your kids face on youtube but not yours? 

....Bit strange


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> So you put your kids face on youtube but not yours?
> ....Bit strange


:lol: see ya point, just try to add some humour to the vid, and to practise key framing, like the carrot on the street sign...:thumb:


----------

